# Samples-R-us >> Bits 'n' Bobs Thread



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

As time has marched on there are a few bottles of 'this and that' from numerous different threads. 

Just to tidy it up a bit - any 'leftovers' from a thread , I will list in here for the benefit of people who have missed out and also the newbies.



Removed for the time being guys - sorry


----------



## Nathman (Jun 3, 2007)

Just paid for some Tardis, been wanting to try this for ages:thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Just ordered some rubber plus.:thumb: 
Should have done it when I ordered the Tardis. Doh.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

will probably want ann all seasons dressing, and super degreaser


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Stop teasing :lol:
I have enough already


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

got mine within a day. Very nice service and for a good cause too.


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Alan

Received mine today.

Once again thanks for a great service.

Pete


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

PM Sent.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Good timing mate, fancy some Megs HW but won't buy a big tub on a whim - and here is the sample I'm after. Receipt ID: 44A66764DH908225W

thanks


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

purchased some rubber plus buddy


----------



## M1keAnt (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll try some pH foam, only half way through my ab foam.

Receipt ID: 44619260AC265435J

:thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

HW arrived yesterday in perfect condition as usual. Thanks again. :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

bump, any news on the 3m stuff alan? also, can i take just a fast cut plus and ultrafina or is it kit only form?

TIA!


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Just paid for some Orange Pre Wash - if delivery instructions are a prob, pls let me know!

Thanks mate!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stormos said:


> bump, any news on the 3m stuff alan? also, can i take just a fast cut plus and ultrafina or is it kit only form?
> 
> TIA!


They have been bottles / bagged in kits in afraid - will be on here monday :thumb:



bmw320i said:


> Just paid for some Orange Pre Wash - if delivery instructions are a prob, pls let me know!
> 
> Thanks mate!


You have PM :thumb:


----------



## GRRR (Aug 18, 2008)

Tardis paid!

Receipt ID: 3RB30294PJ9181821

Thanks
Nick


----------



## macdaddy (Feb 21, 2007)

Just paid for some megs all season, cant wait to try this.


----------



## Xx reaper xX (Jun 21, 2008)

pH Neutral Foam AND Orange Pre-wash Paid

Receipt ID: 7TT65148R7912450X

Thanks Again Alan


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

cheers guys - all last nights & todays have been despatched :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PH NEUTRAL AND ORANGE PREWASH

Transaction ID: 6NE06205WE9158906 

she's gonna kill me


----------



## macdaddy (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow next day delivery on this occasion , Very good service Thanks


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Alan,
how much for Tardis delivered to Switzerland ?
Thanks

Sorry can't send PM yet but working on my 10 posts


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

fbi3000 said:


> Hi Alan,
> how much for Tardis delivered to Switzerland ?
> Thanks
> 
> Sorry can't send PM yet but working on my 10 posts


Its an extra 90p Airmail

Paypal Link

:thumb:


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Done. Receipt ID: 1FJ195158Y216763E

Thanks


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Alan

Got into the office for the first time in a week and picked up my Meg ASD and Swissvax BoS - thanks!!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Great - Just need a day without it raining so you can try it out now !


----------



## smulverwell (Aug 19, 2008)

Just paid for some PH Neutral and Pre Wash...

Transaction ID: 1XT20341V9734631T

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Will4long (Aug 7, 2007)

Just paid for some Megs Hyperwash...:thumb:

Reciept id: 2PU15205M3743944U



And also some Tardis...

Receipt ID: 4J198959K6335213P



Cheers buddy !


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hope mine comes tomoz


----------



## markdraper (Oct 17, 2007)

Just paid for pH Neutral Snow foam & Orange Pre-wash

Receipt ID: 2X27276323432900U


----------



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey

just paid for 
pH Neutral Foam AND Orange Pre-wash

Cheers


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't notice the combined shipping, doh! 2 separate payments made.

Tardis order: 9VV30139S3027030X

PH Neutral SF + Prewash: 0XF5314608771442D


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

got mine!


----------



## smulverwell (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Alan, 

Just wondering if mine has been shipped? If so, could you let me know when? (Want to try and be there when the postie arrives so I can try the samples!!!)

Transaction ID: 1XT20341V9734631T

Sorry did try to PM you but can't because I have not posted ten times yet!

Thanks
Matt


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers guys - all orders are now on their way - there was a bit of a backlog mid week which has all now been despatched.

Thanks for your patience :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just put through a couple of orders:

Tardis - Receipt ID: 6SP87099C5519662X

Bilberry - Receipt ID: 22753084T0863574N

Cheers

Lee.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Just put through an order for Bilberry please mate, Receipt ID: 60K407584T574921L.

Much appreciated :thumb:
Stuart


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I use Last Touch as a drying aid and quick detailer at present, would Citrus Bling add a bit more depth/bling to the paint after using LT?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

TBH I have not used both together.

I have ditched LT as a clay lube & QD for Citrus Bling.

But TBH not used LT as a drying aid then Citrus Bling on top.

In the interest of science and society - I have a car coming in after lunch for a quick spruce and I will try the combo and report back :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

recieved my citrys bling and bilberry, cheers


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> recieved my citrys bling and bilberry, cheers


Top chap - we got there in the end :thumb:


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> TBH I have not used both together.
> 
> I have ditched LT as a clay lube & QD for Citrus Bling.
> 
> ...


Andy, that would be more than helpful! Thank you :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Chris424 said:


> Andy, that would be more than helpful! Thank you :thumb:


Peter ,

Mini test complete :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1045309#post1045309

:thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Alan - just added a Citrus Bling, can you combine with the 303 etc that you are sending out 

Receipt: 5N973413TJ349730C


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Peter ,
> 
> Mini test complete :
> 
> ...


Whos Peter? :lol:

Perfect thanks!! I am going to purchase some :thumb:

Chris


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Chris424 said:


> *Andy*, that would be more than helpful! Thank you :thumb:





Chris424 said:


> Whos Peter? :lol:
> 
> Perfect thanks!! I am going to purchase some :thumb:
> 
> Chris


Who's Andy ? 

Cheers

Alan :lol:


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Haha, sorry now I understand!! Sorry I was emailing an andy at work at the time! Apologies

Citrus Bling Only
Receipt ID: 5PR50704U4220964P

Thank you!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Order arrived today Alan, thanks mate


----------



## Ailsa (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, I've ordered 

Autoglym Rubber Plus
(Forgot to copy Receipt & PayPal web page is playing up.. grrr)

Meguiars All Season Dressing
360435309U942181L

2 Seperate payments


I also ordered Citrus Tar & Glue on the other thread. If it's easier, please feel free to post all 3 products together.
Thanks


----------



## markdraper (Oct 17, 2007)

received yesterday, great stuff, thanks Alan


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Recieved Megs ASD yesturday, thanks !


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Just ordered some tardis.

Sorry (Unique Transaction ID #1FU66310G8851703M)


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Just ordered Bilberry
Thanks Alan
Transaction ID: 56H51133TP641240H


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers guys 

All those order this week have left the building :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> All those order this week have left the building :thumb:


ok Elvis,


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

Just paid for some Bilberry.

Thanks


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Transaction ID: 66W42248V27523548
Rubber plus, thanks Alan!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Transaction ID: 3AE14953B8241040N
Cheers Alan.


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2008)

Alan, i've sent you a PM requesting a link to buy Autosmart Tardis 150ml and Bilberry 250ML to get the combined postage price.


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

neutral snow foam ordered 

Transaction ID: 1CU49023XH7396125

thanks greatly once again alan!


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

at last ive ordered some tardis 
looking forward to trying it out


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Just ordered some tardis to give it a try


----------



## Ailsa (Aug 9, 2008)

Ordered Hyperdressing to try.. thanks :thumb:


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2008)

Just ordered the tardis and bilberry with the special link supplied. Transaction ID: 9S0460692T166401R


----------



## dandg (Dec 5, 2007)

PM sent :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Transaction ID: 7AH48603D7748132S Thanks Alan found the rubber plus alot eaiser than any other rubber dressing


----------



## dandg (Dec 5, 2007)

Paid for the 303 and Tardis with the special link

Transaction ID: 17N58630HD684442B

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Ypu have a PM. 
do u also have any AIO samples?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Gstraw said:


> Ypu have a PM.
> do u also have any AIO samples?


Replied :thumb:

Will be doing a few AIO's pretty soon :thumb:


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

received snow foam today - thanks alan!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Ordered some ASD there and paid with Paypal..:thumb:


----------



## changed (Jul 13, 2008)

can we have and update on what bits and bobs are left?


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

tardis recieved thank you im now a happy chappy 
i just need to find some tar


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

changed said:


> can we have and update on what bits and bobs are left?


List is kept up to date :thumb:

What you see - is what there is :thumb:


----------



## fluffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Just checking, did you get my pm from last sunday?
Thanx :wave:.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

fluffy said:


> Just checking, did you get my pm from last sunday?
> Thanx :wave:.


If it was reference the VP Citrus Tar & Glue & Interior Cleaner & 303 Aerospace - I did , I answered , You paid , I posted 

If it was regards to anything else - nothing received since.


----------



## fluffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Well that was one 
But I did send you another one (I was on a sample spree 
Well I'll resend it...


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Some 303 please Alan

payment ref 9DS04073KU8407811 :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

303 aerospace received today, thanks alan!


----------



## fluffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Alan, can you please confirm if my pm has arrived this time?
It's for a shipping quote to NLD.
Thanx


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

fluffy said:


> Alan, can you please confirm if my pm has arrived this time?
> It's for a shipping quote to NLD.
> Thanx


:thumb: Will be in the post Tomorrow

Cheers


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2008)

Received my samples on friday alan, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

just ordered some 303
cheers mate


----------



## Ailsa (Aug 9, 2008)

Got my Hyperdressing, cheers Alan :thumb:

(Sorry I didn't post sooner, been poorly)


----------



## Chris200100 (Jun 1, 2008)

Just ordered some bilberry :thumb:


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Some pH Neutral please Alan
reciept ID 3G463441PP045760A


----------



## Suggs (Feb 25, 2008)

Alan,

Not sure if my pm's are getting to people! Could you confirm if you got mine? 

Thanks


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

just ordered some 303 and bilberry :buffer:


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

stop adding to the list as i keep having to buy it lol
Transaction ID: 3B116126591800238 
thanks


----------



## Swanny_UK (Sep 12, 2006)

PM sent for some bits!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers Guys - Working though the PM's (been away over the weekend)

:thumb:


----------



## Ailsa (Aug 9, 2008)

Payment for Bilberry :thumb:
3JK287536J253660F


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

hmm when did you do 303? oh well I'll bag one of the few left


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't suppose you have any Megs Wheel Brightener left do you?


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

NeoPanther said:


> I don't suppose you have any Megs Wheel Brightener left do you?


I've got some mate

If i can find a sample bottle i'll send you some :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ailsa said:


> Payment for Bilberry :thumb:
> 3JK287536J253660F


Cheers - on its way :thumb:



dreaddan said:


> hmm when did you do 303? oh well I'll bag one of the few left


Ah ha ! Was trying to hide those from you 



NeoPanther said:


> I don't suppose you have any Megs Wheel Brightener left do you?


Can sort you out no problemos :thumb:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow - thanks very much dooby and Alan. 

Alan - I ordered samples of the Citrus Tar & Glue remover, and Interior cleaner - can you send me an payment request for the WB?

Dooby - If you don't find a bottle, not to worry. Do you want anything in return? Bilberry or something maybe? I also have LT and Super Degreaser. But I expect you have lots of stuff anyways.


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

Hi

I clicked the links in the original post and paid via paypal for a couple of items. Is there anything else I need to do to complete the process?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

edited - Oops wrong thread


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Mr Sparkle said:


> Hi
> 
> I clicked the links in the original post and paid via paypal for a couple of items. Is there anything else I need to do to complete the process?
> 
> Thanks


sit back and wait - you can post your transaction ID here to make sure alan has got it if you want..


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Ah ha ! Was trying to hide those from you


I knew it!!! 
I was ready to check my self into one of our wards


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mr Sparkle said:


> Hi
> 
> I clicked the links in the original post and paid via paypal for a couple of items. Is there anything else I need to do to complete the process?
> 
> Thanks





dreaddan said:


> sit back and wait - you can post your transaction ID here to make sure alan has got it if you want..


Sorry - been busy bottling

If you have completed the links - as dreaddan says sit back and wait for postie to do his thing :thumb:

Transaction ID's TBH are no use (I dont know who started that one off !) as the transaction ID that I get is different to yours !

Any queries - the easiest way for me to check is PM you email address over :thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Alan

Just paid for some Tardis

Congratulations - your payment was sent. You have successfully paid for this transaction.
Transaction ID: 69538850M0697392T


Thanks for the hard work you do for us all
:thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

^^^

Bump

Just checking you got this alan :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Just paid for some Tardis and some Bilberry, look forward to recieving them, thanks.
David


----------



## Ailsa (Aug 9, 2008)

Got my bilberry, thanks Alan


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Transaction ID: 0YU34407N2700435G
Citrus Bling bought & paid for mate. Thanks again


----------



## markdraper (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Alan

Could I order:
Bilberry 250ML - £4.95
303 Aerospace - 50ml - £3.95 (do you have any bigger sizes?)

and do you have any Megs APC?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Bilberry ordered and paid via PayPal.

Thanks


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Some Citrus Bling please Alan, payment ref 15W23009MJ761180X

:thumb:

edit Oops, just read your post saying that the ID is no use, oh well :lol: Other half is laughing at the amount of your samples that I seem to be accumulating ................ :lol:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

When do you usually send these mate?


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

All arrived today


Super job :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Bilberry and Tardis arrived today, thanks a lot!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## daren (Mar 24, 2008)

sent pm with my order

thanks


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

shinybluevec said:


> Bilberry and Tardis arrived today, thanks a lot!:thumb::thumb:


Ditto for me too.

Cheers


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers guys - sorry I've not been around much to answer your posts - any outstanding queries please let me know


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Just ordered some 303 sample Transaction ID 84B17968LT851341R
Cheers


----------



## jay w (Oct 7, 2008)

arrggg, cant order until i have hit the 10 posts


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

u got 10 now, lol


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Just ordered Tardis. Transaction ID: 6RH58094DV0896834

x
:thumb:


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

Transaction ID 2BY134356D1235115

Tx Alan


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Bl00dy 'ell Alan. That was quick - Tardis just arrived.

Excellent service good man :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

303 arrived today m8 cheers


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

Transaction ID: 440583894R6479624

Tardis

Thanks


----------



## Bulldog1970 (May 13, 2008)

Transaction ID:- 1239-6092-0247-4655

Tardis

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Transaction ID: 7PA77490R5732881R

303 aerospace

thanks


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Transaction 2UJ72901GP076884N

303 Thanks! :thumb:

Regards

Ross


----------



## Nigeyboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Transaction 9H2386961T485691N

303 again - Many thx


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Arrived already!

Many thanks.


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

Arrived today, thanks


----------



## ww1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Arrived Today Thanks


----------



## rallyeS2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tardis arrived yesterday, thanks!

Hopefully try it out at the weekend....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Alan I got the HW today cant wait to use it


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi alan, ordered a few things off you on the 27th
Transaction ID: 1L806100H3487935M

Still have not heard anything or received anything.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

byrnes said:


> Hi alan, ordered a few things off you on the 27th
> Transaction ID: 1L806100H3487935M
> 
> Still have not heard anything or received anything.


I will have a check in the morning , when i'm back in the office :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

ok thanks.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

havent recieved anything yet either, but im guessing you've been busy alan


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

byrnes said:


> ok thanks.


Replacement sent :thumb:



bidderman1969 said:


> havent recieved anything yet either, but im guessing you've been busy alan


Anything your end ?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Received just now. Thanks!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

byrnes said:


> Received just now. Thanks!


Second time lucky :thumb:


----------



## Dub-bitz (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Alan
Sent a request for a link for a couple of things i wanted last week,havnt had a reply,do you want me to send again??
Cheers


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Alan,
Any of this left ?
would like tardis,aerospace & bilberrry if any.
give me the nod & i'll order thru' paypal
thnx
kev


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

Same as Dub-Bitz here, pm'd u for single link but just presumed u were busy as this prob not bread and butter stuff! shout if you need it re-sent?

Allan


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Dub-bitz said:


> Hi Alan
> Sent a request for a link for a couple of things i wanted last week,havnt had a reply,do you want me to send again??
> Cheers





Awol said:


> Same as Dub-Bitz here, pm'd u for single link but just presumed u were busy as this prob not bread and butter stuff! shout if you need it re-sent?
> 
> Allan


Sorry guys , I had a full page of PM's I had missed 

PM Meltdown !! I shold have looked at the top where it said I had 211 PM's !! 

You all should have an answer - If anyone has not had a reply , give me a nudge :thumb:



hammy2891 said:


> Hi Alan,
> Any of this left ?
> would like tardis,aerospace & bilberrry if any.
> give me the nod & i'll order thru' paypal
> ...


Kev, yes yes

Linky just for you :thumb:


----------



## Dub-bitz (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers Alan,payment sent!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just send PM for some samples Alan
Cheers


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thnx Alan,
Payment sent via paypal,
kev


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

HI Alan
PM sent last night

looking for a selection of AS stuff. Please let me know what you have left.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Bilberry Payed for Alan

Transaction ID: 6PM75812D6337720U

Thanks Mate


----------



## bratfass (Sep 4, 2008)

Package arrived today - muchos gracias mate! Superior stuff, like it!


----------



## Dub-bitz (Mar 30, 2008)

Package received yesterday Alan,thanks very much!!


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

What's left out this little lot ? 

Thanks
Mart


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

Payment sent end of last week

Unique Transaction ID #26A53810KE001214P

only just got back on net after being away for work and playign COD5 all weekend! 

Allan


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

k6gixer said:


> What's left out this little lot ?
> 
> Thanks
> Mart


Everything on the first post is current , It is edited as and when required to keep it up to date :thumb:



Awol said:


> Payment sent end of last week
> 
> Unique Transaction ID #26A53810KE001214P
> 
> ...


On its way to you :thumb:


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Alan,

PM sent re: a few bits :thumb:

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

PM sent re some bits.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Will pm you on Friday mate (payday) :lol:


----------



## uk_ (Feb 17, 2006)

if i orderd a few things tonight when would i recieve them by 
cheers


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

uk_ said:


> if i orderd a few things tonight when would i recieve them by
> cheers


Depends on your postie , but they will be posted tomorrow :thumb:

ETA via Royal Mail standards Friday - Monday

:thumb:


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Alan,

Have you the linky to the bits I PM'd you about yesterday ?

Ta
Paul


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Clarkep said:


> Alan,
> 
> Have you the linky to the bits I PM'd you about yesterday ?
> 
> ...


Give me 5 mins - my link generator is warming up :thumb:


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> On its way to you :thumb:


Received Thank you very much - the package was a bit ripped by Royal Mail but they bagged it in clear plastic bag and zip tied it up and was all there! must of got caught in one of their machines!

Everythgin inside was still perfect!

Although I think you've put 'Mr Matey' bubble bath in my snowfoam lol. been a while but sure it smells just like it!


----------



## M1keAnt (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Alan,

Could you pm me a paypal invoice link to combine carriage of G101 & AS Silver Screen(if you have any of this left  ) due to having <10 posts so no pm function for me yet  much appreciated.


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Package arrived today. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

PM sent regarding orange pre wash and VP protectant


----------



## detailing 4 fun (Oct 5, 2008)

just placed my order for tardis,cannot wait my car has more tar on it than the road!!!!cheers:detailer:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

AS Silver Screen £3.80
Autosmart Tardis 150ml - £2.70 (would like 250ml if possible)
Meguiars Super Degreaser 150ml - £3.50
Bilberry 250ML - £4.95

can you send me a combined price for the above please


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Do you have any durafoam to try?


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

buckas said:


> Do you have any durafoam to try?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=92825 :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Alan, payment sent for VP snowfoam, cheers, :thumb:


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello

Did you get my pm?


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Still awaiting a reply too


----------



## bratfass (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi (excuse - I meant SIRE odd course ) Alan,

package arrived this morning, very pleased, thank You very much.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine too, Sir Alan.

Alan Sugar? Who? YOU are the new Sir Alan


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cor you don't hang about!  Snowy foam arrived this morning and was on the van within seconds - thanks very much. :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

303 arrived and top kit recommend


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I've PM'd you Alan about a few bits and bobs !

cheers


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Bare Bones arrived today :thumb:

Thanks Alan...


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Alan - did you get my PM's about the VP protectant etc ?

thanks


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Justa said:


> Alan - did you get my PM's about the VP protectant etc ?
> 
> thanks


Yes sent you a link for VP Protectant & Bling

I will send it again :thumb:

Edit : Sent - let me know if you haven't got it


----------



## inpursuit (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks far the fast delivery of the tardis alan :thumb:


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Payment sent for VP liquid paste wax

Transaction ID#7KJ31108DK812742T

Thanks 

Mart :buffer:


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Delivery arrived yesterday (Saturday) 

Thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

can i get a google checkout link for a bottle of Meguiars Hyperdressing? My e-mail address is my [email protected]


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks - arrived by Friday


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Alan, paid on the 11th, forgot to post here:

5K300748XU142591L

cheers


----------



## WINNIB08 (Dec 19, 2008)

you still doin these over crimbo?
what postage does the price include??
cheers.


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi
Not treading on Alan's toes or anything :thumb:
I went to see Alan last week and he said he finished for Xmas
on the Friday (December 19)
and he said he won't be back until January 5th 2009

I maybe wrong but just a heads up until Alan fills you in  

Hope this helps :wave:
Ibi


----------



## Stokie Dean (Nov 9, 2007)

Recieved my Durafoam this morning. Thankyou very much


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Am I right in thinking that anything still listed in the first post in this thread is still available?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

parish said:


> Am I right in thinking that anything still listed in the first post in this thread is still available?


As far as I know Parish Alan always tries to update the first page. To what is available.
Gordon


----------



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

Payment made for Tardis sample on 19 th December
Transaction no is 59P928469V531343J (£2.70)
Didnt realise I was supposed to post in here also.
Thanks


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Paid for some ph neutral snowfoam but i deleted the email by mistake doh!


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Just ordered some ValetPRO Orange prewash
Web Accept Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #6J7590016K294772K)


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

just ordered a sample of tardis any chance it will or can be with me before wednesday please?

cheers jason


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

*Tardis*

Hi Alan,

Payment sent for Tardis:

Transaction ID: 5KV81022FA3080457

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

Just sent paypal payment for Tardis:

Transaction ID: 1GX5025001404510M

Cheers Alan


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

ordered tardis

Transaction ID 3UD622291E800703P

cheers alan


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

is everything still available?


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

mobileman said:


> Just ordered some ValetPRO Orange prewash
> Web Accept Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #6J7590016K294772K)


Arrived today Alan thanks very much :wave:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

mazda3_daveg said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Payment sent for Tardis:
> 
> ...


Arrived today Alan, very well presented and packaged. It was really appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thought I'd try some hyperwash. Cheers.
Paypal transaction number. P4CK032543K984445L


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

My ph neutrel snow foam arrived yesterday many thanks.


----------



## slanguage (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it possible to get any of this stuff shipped to the US?


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

slanguage said:


> Is it possible to get any of this stuff shipped to the US?


If Alan doesn't ship to the US I am happy to forward it on for you. :thumb:


----------



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

I received my sample of Tardis.
Many thanks


----------



## rustyGT (Jan 3, 2009)

Great idea this sample service, especially for the likes of myself who are new to this addiction  and not really knowing whats what.

Ordered a sample of the Valet Pro Orange pre wash after reading about it. Looking forward to trying it out.:thumb:

Rich.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

cheers for the Tardis Alan


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Phil23 said:


> Thought I'd try some hyperwash. Cheers.
> Paypal transaction number. P4CK032543K984445L


Recieved today, many thanks. :driver:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Just got Valet Po protectant - many thanks mate!


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

Thought I'd try some Tardis - thanks Alan.

Transaction ID: 2UW02724ML106704G


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Cheers Alan, like many thought I would try some Tardis.

Transaction ID: 87727475NJ769815W

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## james243 (Jun 9, 2008)

tardis for me too,


Transaction ID: 1LT16974HD630630T


Thanks,

James


----------



## rustyGT (Jan 3, 2009)

Recieved my Vale Pro pre wash a couple of days ago. Great service :thumb:


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

VP Snow Foam sample arrived this am.....Bl**dy quick. ThankX


----------



## kryten14 (Oct 6, 2008)

Megs super degreaser for me mate

Transaction ID: 6HA123564S212151G


----------



## kryten14 (Oct 6, 2008)

Received today! Thanks!


----------



## 5MPH (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi alan, could you post me a link for this lot combined.

Tardis
Megs Super Degreaser
ValetPRO Citrus Bling
Megs Hyperdressing 250ml

cheers

Gavin


----------



## uk_ (Feb 17, 2006)

il try some tardis 
Transaction ID: 03L493583J126170S


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

just paid for some Tardis
Transaction ID: 24172715J7216351F 
many thanks
look forward to using this
cheers
Steve:wave:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Hi Alan

Transaction ID #2C152212209761223 for valetPRO Orange Pre Wash was sent on the 16th January... no sign of the product yet Can you look into it?

Just letting you know as the samples are normally with me a couple of days after payment :thumb:


----------



## Steve01 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Alan , would like to try sample of Tardis , paypal payment processed recipt number 3951-2706-2522-4318 thanks.


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Alan just ordered Megs Hyperwash paypal transaction ID: 8R00517711586734D.

Thanks RobA3


----------



## Jody (Jun 9, 2007)

Hiya just ordered the billberry

Transaction ID: 3VC12923NG323093X
The payment for your purchase from Dogegg Ltd has been completed.
Cheers


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Just ordered ValetPRO pH Neutral snow foam - Well know & respected snow foam which is kind to your LSP
Valet Pro pH Neutral Foam 250ML - £4.45


Payment 
Transaction ID: 0XV12879JR753913P
The payment for your purchase from Dogegg Ltd has been completed


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,

Just ordered some Tardis

Transaction ID: 8HR40817F02537240
The payment for your purchase from Dogegg Ltd has been completed.

Thanks.


----------



## Ian2468 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Alan,

Just ordered some Tardis

Paypal Receipt ID: 1715-0890-2733-2201

Thanks
Ian


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

zetec_paul said:


> Just ordered ValetPRO pH Neutral snow foam - Well know & respected snow foam which is kind to your LSP
> Valet Pro pH Neutral Foam 250ML - £4.45
> 
> Payment
> ...


PM sent not recieved product yet???


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

zetec_paul said:


> PM sent not recieved product yet???


 you are not alone PM also sent but no reply to that or my telephone calls either.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

zetec_paul said:


> PM sent not recieved product yet???


Seems familiar 



NornIron said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> Transaction ID #2C152212209761223 for valetPRO Orange Pre Wash was sent on the 16th January... no sign of the product yet Can you look into it?
> 
> Just letting you know as the samples are normally with me a couple of days after payment :thumb:


Never had any probs in the past with Alan, he just seems to have given up since Christmas ... no reply to posts, PM's or telephone.

I've even commenced an appeal through PayPal for the payment... and he hasn't responded to that either!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

wasnt he away after xmas for a while?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> wasnt he away after xmas for a while?


i beleave he was, his profile shows he hasn't been on since jan 24th.

im sure theres a very good reason for it, from what ive read his service has been first class in the past


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Hopefully he is ok and it's only a small payment so not really bothered at the moment but want the snow foam anyb ody on here know him or have his contact number?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

zetec_paul said:


> Hopefully he is ok and it's only a small payment so not really bothered at the moment but want the snow foam anyb ody on here know him or have his contact number?


thats the number on his sig, which links to his website, but looks like the sites been closed down, says to contact the billing department

07810098101


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Any news on Alan ?? 

Has anyone had delivery's recently ??

Should mods disable the links ??




*** Glad your ok Alan ***


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im just hoping Alans ok, more than anything else


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Two transactions ID #9EC73123ET330854A & #5U686386T3718773D paid on 4th Feb, always been V prompt with delivery in the past. Hope he's ok and normal service is resumed soon.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i text him last night to see if he is ok as i went to his unit a couple of times last week but he was not there,

i'm just hoping everything is ok as it seems very out of carector of him as he is useslly very fast to respond


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Guys , 

Due to circumstances beyond my control , the samples have been neglected over the last few weeks.

I know a few people are still waiting for their samples and as a short term measure until I get my head straight , I will be refunding anyone who has purchased a sample that has not been despatched / received.

Hopefully normal play will resume real soon , and apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i kinda thought something must have been wrong Alan, hope everything works out ok, whatever it is fella


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Recieved refund THANKS


Hope all is ok Alan


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

glad your back mate :thumb:

hope all is ok.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> I will be refunding anyone who has purchased a sample that has not been despatched / received.


Alan, refund received in full...:thumb: Hope everything works out OK...


----------



## citizenal (Nov 5, 2008)

Can I get a refund of 17.39 from back in december? 

Thanks

Al


----------

